# For Miss Mudbug!!!



## Uncle Bob (Aug 26, 2007)

Since I know you love fried Catfish, I didn't want you to miss out, since you missed the party...So here you are!!!

Bon Appetit!!!!!!!


----------



## GB (Aug 26, 2007)

Sorry UB, but you will need to make another plate for Mudbug. That looked so good that I just could not help myself and stole it all from her


----------



## Katie H (Aug 26, 2007)

No way!  You must have a good imagination, GB.  *I* ate the whole thing just before you reached for the plate.

Catfish was yummilicious!!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 26, 2007)

GB said:


> Sorry UB, but you will need to make another plate for Mudbug. That looked so good that I just could not help myself and stole it all from her


 

She will probably thank you for that GB  Might even come hug your neck


----------



## jpmcgrew (Aug 26, 2007)

Oh Boy!Now dont that look like a sumptuous repast.


----------



## oldcampcook (Aug 26, 2007)

Hot diggity dog!  Man after my own heart.  Both lemon AND hot sauce.


----------



## Buck (Aug 26, 2007)

Mudbug.

I am waiting patiently at your feet, tail swishing in anticipation.  Oh please, please, please?

Your GOOD friend.
Buck


----------



## Barb L. (Aug 26, 2007)

Please save me a plate next time - my kinda meal - yum !!!  You did good Uncle Bob !!!


----------



## Michelemarie (Aug 27, 2007)

Oh my gosh that looks devine!


----------



## mudbug (Aug 28, 2007)

Darlin' Uncle Bob....

You know you are my favorite uncle.  But it's not nice to tease me like that when you know how I feel about catfish (the Tabasco was a nice touch, tho).

I will gladly scarf up the hush puppies and fries and slaw, but I hope I'm not breakin' your dear lil ole heart by throwin' the cats to Buck. (He might have to fight HH for those, though.)

Anyway, for taking the time to make me a special plate, especially since I was so late to the party, I will make you some nice andouille and eggs Sardou, with a little plate of beignets on the side.

Will that do? 

gratefully,
Mud


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 28, 2007)

Oh My! I totally forgot ya didn't like catfish!!!

The Egg Sardou does sound nice...and the biegnets for dessert!! Wonderful!!
I look forward to it....

Ya know I'm thinking too, a fifth of Makers might get you in the mood for those Catfish!! 

Next time I'll fix ya something with copious (thats alot) amounts of mudbugs in it.

Until then, don't be a stranger!!!

Enjoy!!!


----------



## mudbug (Aug 28, 2007)

Makers will get me in the mood for just about anything, perhaps even okra, if you fix it right.

I will try to be a better player in the near future.  I got a bad case of staring at the computer at work that is makin' it hard to get on here when the workday is done.


----------



## Buck (Aug 28, 2007)

OOOOOHHHHHH!


Thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudbug (Aug 30, 2007)

don't touch those hushpuppies or you are one dead kittycat, Buck.


----------

